# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Nu-Hand Hits Kickstarter

## Brian_Krassenstein

A new prosthetic hand design has just hit Kickstarter.  It is called the Nu-Hand and it aims to take 3D printing of prosthetic hands to the next level.  They are looking to raise $50,000 via their crowdfunding campaign for this hand which provides for "more natural" movement.  Each finger will be able to move independently of one another based on muscle sensors.  They will even be able to move laterally.  If all goes as planned this hand will be complete and ready for shipment sometime in November.  Read and see more at: http://3dprint.com/71509/nu-hand-3d-printed-prosthesis/

----------


## Biomech_Robotics_Group

Hey Brian, thanks so much for article that Eddie wrote. If you would like to know more or have any questions for us, we'd be happy to answer. Email us anytime at biomechanical.robotics.group@gmail.com

----------

